# Muskie fever!!



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I was on Pineview, as I am everyday, and my brother decided meet up with me around 1:30pm. He was real hesitant, being it was only his second trip to the View this season, with the first being complete skunkage. So we meet up, and he decides we should move to a cove near Browning Point to try for crappie, and the "rumored" bluegill. Well, it was terrible at the cove, and I gave up after an hour. I told him I was headed back to my "honey hole", so I didn't get the skunk! Sure enough. I walk back over to my hole and lay into the perch again, and my brother noticed the success, and decided to follow. He came over complaining about how the fishing was terrible, and how he just can't catch a cold! I told him drill a hole near mine and it should be a given to hook up. Well.... he HOOKED up!!









Toothy grins for all! We're both dead set now on trying for these in the summer!! It wasn't the biggest, but for us to finally ice one, was UNREAL!! :lol:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

NICE!!! :O||:


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome!! That thing is SO cool lookin! Wish I would have come up, seeing that iced would have been sweet!!
That's the first one I've seen iced this season....not easy to do
That is one of my goals, icing a Muskie, and I've even targeted them and have never had any luck, well done :O||: :O||:


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

congrats on that muskie, and who cares that it's not the biggest, it's still a muskie.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WTG Ton_Def nice looking young'n you have there...think'n it is potentially one of the new plants from within the last two years. We've yet to ice a Muskie had a 'mystery' fish take a swipe at a Crappie last weekend peeling off line for several seconds and fish'n partner had a 'mystery' fish peel off drag last year...CONGRATS again and nice look'n Tiger...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Good job on getting your bro hooked up.


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

That is part of the magic of fishing...you never know what might tie in to your offering. Congratulations for doing what most of us haven't!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> WTG Ton_Def nice looking young'n you have there...think'n it is potentially one of the new plants from within the last two years.


That was a question we had K2. If they haven't stocked them in a few years, and they are sterile. Where did this "baby" come from??


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> k2muskie said:
> 
> 
> > WTG Ton_Def nice looking young'n you have there...think'n it is potentially one of the new plants from within the last two years.
> ...


The DWR has started the re-stocking of TMs again in PV and other various waters the last 2-years. The DWR was able to fine a certifiable VHS disease free strain.

The pic of the one from your outing based on it's size is probably from one of those and possibly from 2009 as those fish were I believe 9-11" and directly from outta state. This past year again as I recall they stocked smaller TM fingerlings...however, TMs can put on the length in the first few years like some ungodly growth...girth will start when the fish hits the 30" but I'm no fish biologist...only read enough to make myself dangerous... :shock: ...but I'm think'n your pic is a TM year class from the first re-stocking in 2009.

Oh and yes they're sterile...but one just never knows what magic Mother Nature can do... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

k2muskie said:


> The DWR has started the re-stocking of TMs again in PV and other various waters the last 2-years. The DWR was able to fine a certifiable VHS disease free strain.
> 
> The pic of the one from your outing based on it's size is probably from one of those and possibly from 2009 as those fish were I believe 9-11" and directly from outta state. This past year again as I recall they stocked smaller TM fingerlings...however, TMs can put on the length in the first few years like some ungodly growth...girth will start when the fish hits the 30" but I'm no fish biologist...only read enough to make myself dangerous... :shock: ...but I'm think'n your pic is a TM year class from the first re-stocking in 2009.
> 
> Oh and yes they're sterile...but one just never knows what magic Mother Nature can do... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Hmmm. We checked the stocking reports and they have not been listed as "stocked" since 2006. So the size and time frame didn't add up.... But if they were stocked in 2009, that would make a little more sense. Thanks.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea I don't have much faith in the DWR stocking reports...Here's a link and yep it was 2009.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/f ... =9#M399860


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Sweet link! Thanks for that bit of info!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

The perch party just got alot bigger now.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Still cant believe he got into a muskie! I have tried a few times unsuccessfully. Wayta go ken!


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!


----------

